# Replacement Globe - Malibu Brinkmann Landscape Lights



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

E-bay would have been my best source.

I have bought several replacement globes for lighting that someone had as old stock, that they had and could not sell locally, keep looking there, as things are posted daily .


ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You can set automatic searches on eBay, so that if at some time in the future something matching your search terms goes on sale, you get a email. It's useful for cases like yours.


----------

